# Lyft rider passed out, I called police



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

She wasn't moving and I shakes her numerous times and couldn't even feel a pulse. I called lyft but they said it's up to me what to do and recommended I call non emergency line. I was nervous because my rating is only a 4.6 right now and I didn't want to be responsible for anything. The police told me to lay her down on her back and as I did that she woke up and then got her phone, smiled and ran to to the hotel. I don't know if I was overreacting but this hasn't happened to me before, so I wanted to make sure that nothing happened and that I wasn't responsible.


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> She wasn't moving and I shakes her numerous times and couldn't even feel a pulse. I called lyft but they said it's up to me what to do and recommended I call non emergency line. I was nervous because my rating is only a 4.6 right now and I didn't want to be responsible for anything. The police told me to lay her down on her back and as I did that she woke up and then got her phone, smiled and ran to to the hotel. I don't know if I was overreacting but this hasn't happened to me before, so I wanted to make sure that nothing happened and that I wasn't responsible.


Guess this is "What to do with a comatose passenger" page of Uber's Driver manual.


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

You couldn't feel a pulse but your top concern was your 4.6 rating so you called Lyft?


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

DRider85 said:


> She wasn't moving and I shakes her numerous times and couldn't even feel a pulse. I called lyft but they said it's up to me what to do and recommended I call non emergency line. I was nervous because my rating is only a 4.6 right now and I didn't want to be responsible for anything. The police told me to lay her down on her back and as I did that she woke up and then got her phone, smiled and ran to to the hotel. I don't know if I was overreacting but this hasn't happened to me before, so I wanted to make sure that nothing happened and that I wasn't responsible.


Just curious... where did you check for pulse?


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

Chicago-uber said:


> Just curious... where did you check for pulse?


I always start the pulse check in the "chest" area closest to the heart. Isn't that right? I mean I didn't go to med school but that makes sense, doesn't it?


----------



## Zap (Oct 24, 2016)

Something similar happened to me last weekend. I just simply rolled down all the windows and the pax woke up. One thing we have in abundance this way is bone chilling COLD and it works quite well.


----------



## PCH5150 (Jan 13, 2017)

MSUGrad9902 said:


> I always start the pulse check in the "chest" area closest to the heart. Isn't that right? I mean I didn't go to med school but that makes sense, doesn't it?


No, but at least you tried. Check the upper side of the neck just under the jaw or the wrist. Do not check with your thumb, as you often will feel your own pulse instead. Use your first two fingers.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

PCH5150 said:


> No, but at least you tried. Check the upper side of the neck just under the jaw or the wrist. Do not check with your thumb, as you often will feel your own pulse instead. Use your first two fingers.


I did that and felt no pulse and very light breathing. As soon as I turned her on her back she woke up, made a weird noise and then ran into her hotel. The police laughed and said "what the heck."


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

MSUGrad9902 said:


> You couldn't feel a pulse but your top concern was your 4.6 rating so you called Lyft?


I didn't want anything to happen so I called lyft to ask what to do


----------



## cenTiPede (Dec 5, 2016)

So what you saying is that you had a passed out girl in your car, you put your hand on her chest and tried to lay her down. Then she got up scared and ran away from you?

That's a 1 star for me...


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

cenTiPede said:


> So what you saying is that you had a passed out girl in your car, you put your hand on her chest and tried to lay her down. Then she got up scared and ran away from you?
> 
> That's a 1 star for me...


What was I supposed to do? I was following the police's order.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

cenTiPede said:


> So what you saying is that you had a passed out girl in your car, you put your hand on her chest and tried to lay her down. Then she got up scared and ran away from you?


That was my Saturday night with only minor differences.


----------



## crazy916 (Jul 6, 2016)

Blackout 702 said:


> That was my Saturday night with only minor differences.


Did she get scared before she got in the car and ran?


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

crazy916 said:


> Did she get scared before she got in the car and ran?


I have been advised by counsel to refrain from making any further public statements.


----------



## GrinsNgiggles (Oct 11, 2016)

MSUGrad9902 said:


> You couldn't feel a pulse but your top concern was your 4.6 rating so you called Lyft?


That's exactly what I was about to post! This guy good grief. And my first instinct would be to call 911 NOT lyft/uber


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

THIS is why I don't do bar closings


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

You did the right thing, DRider.

When in doubt, 911. It's your best protection and the right thing to do.

But glad it worked out!


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Danny3xd said:


> You did the right thing, DRider.
> 
> When in doubt, 911. It's your best protection and the right thing to do.
> 
> But glad it worked out!


That and dashcam


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Big time! Thanks New.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

GrinsNgiggles said:


> That's exactly what I was about to post! This guy good grief. And my first instinct would be to call 911 NOT lyft/uber


So I call the police and somehow I did wrong?


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

No, DR. But calling 911 first would be best in most cases. Ya did fine and every thing worked out, Buddy.


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

MSUGrad9902 said:


> I always start the pulse check in the "chest" area closest to the heart. Isn't that right? I mean I didn't go to med school but that makes sense, doesn't it?


Neck and wrist


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

GrinsNgiggles said:


> That's exactly what I was about to post! This guy good grief. And my first instinct would be to call 911 NOT lyft/uber


Lol.You see how paranoid the rating system has made us? Lol


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

luvgurl22 said:


> Neck and wrist


LoL, Luv. I need new glasses. I read that as "neck and twist"

I thought, that seems harsh.......


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

OK - I was making a joke about where to get the pulse. Take a joke people.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

MSUGrad9902 said:


> OK - I was making a joke about where to get the pulse. Take a joke people.


All good.

ya twisted son of a gun! LOL, kidding MSUG. Where I would start. But I didn't go to pulse school or nuttun.


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

Always check the breasts first yo. Kind of a rule. Plus you could save them from cancer later.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

MSUGrad9902 said:


> Always check the breasts first yo. Kind of a rule. Plus you could save them from cancer later.


har, LOL. so, so wrong. laughing to hard to type.


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

http://savethetatas.org/ This is a legit charity organization.


----------



## cenTiPede (Dec 5, 2016)

OK buddy, now you're really in trouble. She's suing Lyft...
http://mynewsla.com/crime/2017/01/1...an-over-allegations-of-driver-sexual-assault/


----------



## jjfad (Jan 5, 2017)

I don't touch PAX. you shouldn't touch PAX. "." Your country's stupid LAW does not care of your intent. You touch PAX. You are liable to the person's whatever the claim. You could end up with attempted rape or assault. Calling 911 was good. Only because it keeps a legal record of you informing of PAX's condition prior to attempting anything.

1. don't let drunk who doesn't have control over their body in the car. Cancel
2. if you have a unconscious one, go to destination and either wait it out or let the people in the house take the PAX out.
It took 15 minutes to get one PAX out of my car. AC, Loud voice, Loud Music, leave the door open so PAX can accidentally flip out. Do whatever but I would not touch PAX. Never.

Good Samaritans get sued or get killed. You are there to keep food on the table. Remember that.


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

Danny3xd said:


> LoL, Luv. I need new glasses. I read that as "neck and twist"
> 
> I thought, that seems harsh.......


Lol


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> What was I supposed to do? I was following the police's order.


Was she hot?

Come on.. tell the truth . ..

You copped a feel didn't you?


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> Was she hot?
> 
> Come on.. tell the truth . ..
> 
> You copped a feel didn't you?


I have to be very careful with what I write on here. Believe me, things can get around on the internet. I was simply just following the officers orders.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> I have to be very careful with what I write on here. Believe me, things can get around on the internet. I was simply just following the officers orders.


Yeah, stick with have that one, sounds good to me!

In all seriousness get a dash cam and download the app secret video recorder. 
The app let's you video from your phone with the touch of one button. it doesn't open the camera or anything it just starts recording. Video anything like this in the future, 99.9% of the time you'll be fine but that . 01% can cause hell for you.

Remember to protect yourself.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> She wasn't moving and I shakes her numerous times and couldn't even feel a pulse. I called lyft but they said it's up to me what to do and recommended I call non emergency line. I was nervous because my rating is only a 4.6 right now and I didn't want to be responsible for anything. The police told me to lay her down on her back and as I did that she woke up and then got her phone, smiled and ran to to the hotel. I don't know if I was overreacting but this hasn't happened to me before, so I wanted to make sure that nothing happened and that I wasn't responsible.


Message from Lyft,

"It's up to you because you're an independent contractor! But we decide the rates, the routes for payment, the car, the policies, the cleaning fees, the allocation of calls, and just about everything else. However, this time, you're on your own. If the passenger is dead, perhaps it's your fault."

Cheers,

Lyft


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

MSUGrad9902 said:


> You couldn't feel a pulse but your top concern was your 4.6 rating so you called Lyft?


thats what i was thinking LOL!


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

freddieman said:


> thats what i was thinking LOL!


Please respond to my last thread. I'm paranoid.


----------



## Lost in the Ozone (Jul 13, 2016)

Chicago-uber said:


> Just curious... where did you check for pulse?


The femoral artery inside the upper thigh is a good spot for passed out female passengers.


----------



## senorCRV (Jan 3, 2017)

MSUGrad9902 said:


> I always start the pulse check in the "chest" area closest to the heart. Isn't that right? I mean I didn't go to med school but that makes sense, doesn't it?


Only if you check both sides, vigorously.


----------



## senorCRV (Jan 3, 2017)

Next passenger to pass out in my car gets dropped off at either police station or hospital. I'll get paid to drive them there anyhow.


----------



## ShawnsUber (Sep 8, 2016)

The proper place as said is the Cartoid Artery on the sides of the throat, and the wrists. 

Same place an EMT would check. Also to note is that if a person is breathing, they have a pulse to be sure. 

NEVER, ever, try to give CPR if the person is breathing, EVER. 

Also for the paranoid among us there is actually a VERY REAL LAW that if a person is in a serious medical condition YOU are protected BY LAW if you were trying to save thier life. No, I'm not going to look it up for anyone as you can google just as well as me.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

If they are too shitfaced that they look like they'll pass out or puke, why are you picking them up in the first place?

I don't do bar closings but even late night if they look like they're going to be a problem, I drive on by and cancel.

2500+ rides, ZERO pukers/ZERO pax almost dead.


----------



## ShawnsUber (Sep 8, 2016)

Much more distressing to me, search for my post about "Assplossion at the Light Pole". I would have traded PAX's with you gladly.


----------



## TotC (Dec 6, 2016)

MSUGrad9902 said:


> Always check the breasts first yo. Kind of a rule. Plus you could save them from cancer later.


EMT class taught me to bare the chest  Trauma can go unnoticed.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

New2This said:


> If they are too shitfaced that they look like they'll pass out or puke, why are you picking them up in the first place?
> 
> I don't do bar closings but even late night if they look like they're going to be a problem, I drive on by and cancel.
> 
> 2500+ rides, ZERO pukers/ZERO pax almost dead.


She looked fine at first.


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

If you see someone breathing, you don't need to check their pulse. They are alive. Anyone passed out drunk would probably smell like alcohol. And a really tired sleepy person would probably wake up groggily, not just jump up and run.
Light breathing, not alcohol smell: Sounds like she nodded out on heroin or other opiate. When yr passed out drunk, you don't just get up like that. When you come out of a nod though, you can be awake again like nothing. Not even having any sense of the time passing during the nod. As far as you know, it is now 1 second later than whenever you nodded, even if it's been ten minutes. She comes to, see's her destination outside, and life goes on (oh, sweet sweet H). If the lips are blue, you call 911 _while_ _driving_ to the hospital. Or just start slapping and threatening to take to the hospital. I've seen this work. Nothing a junky fears worse than being stuck in an institution where they may not be able to score in time. They can hear with blue lips, you just have to say the right motivating thing for it to register. And slapping. Getting slapped in the face is a good adrenalin stimulator. That's what all my girlfriends told me.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Strange Fruit said:


> If you see someone breathing, you don't need to check their pulse. They are alive. Anyone passed out drunk would probably smell like alcohol. And a really tired sleepy person would probably wake up groggily, not just jump up and run.
> Light breathing, not alcohol smell: Sounds like she nodded out on heroin or other opiate. When yr passed out drunk, you don't just get up like that. When you come out of a nod though, you can be awake again like nothing. Not even having any sense of the time passing during the nod. As far as you know, it is now 1 second later than whenever you nodded, even if it's been ten minutes. She comes to, see's her destination outside, and life goes on (oh, sweet sweet H). If the lips are blue, you call 911 _while_ _driving_ to the hospital. Or just start slapping and threatening to take to the hospital. I've seen this work. Nothing a junky fears worse than being stuck in an institution where they may not be able to score in time. They can hear with blue lips, you just have to say the right motivating thing for it to register. And slapping. Getting slapped in the face is a good adrenalin stimulator. That's what all my girlfriends told me.


Yea that makes sense. I mean when she woke up she just made a strange noise, smiled a little, and ran into hotel. You are very knowledgeable with this kind of stuff.


----------



## Andretti (Jan 14, 2017)

Well, I learned from this thread:

I'm going to continue to pass on the bar closing scene.

If a health problem, I'll call 911 - but I'm not touching any passengers, female or otherwise.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

There's a LOT of really bad advice in this thread.

As an EMT with 10 years of experience, including being an instructor for both EMT and CPR, I will offer some simple advice to *unlicensed* people who find themselves with a potential medical emergency on their hands:

*9-1-1 is your friend.* If you think someone might be in trouble, get rescue rolling NOW. There is no such thing as a bad 9-1-1 call placed in good faith. If a person is unconscious or semi-conscious, how do you know whether they are just drunk, had a stroke, are postictal because of a seizure, etc? You don't. You have no way of knowing. Don't take chances.
*Do NOT touch a rider* -- unless they are NOT breathing. You will not be able to find a pulse -- sometimes paramedics can't locate a pulse, because they do it wrong, the patient's position, BP is too low, etc, etc. As others have said, if a person is breathing they have a pulse.
CPR will not hurt a breathing patient. It won't do any good because they don't need it, but it won't hurt them. You'll just feel stupid when they wake up and ask, "WTF?"
*KNOW YOUR STATE LAW.* 38 states have "Good Samaritan Laws," but the devil is in the details...and the details vary WIDELY from state to state. And your state might be one of the 12 that doesn't have such a law. The best way to know if, and to what degree, you are covered is to drop by your local firehouse or EMS station and ask. They will know your local law.
In Florida, for example, the situation in this thread would NOT be covered by our Good Samaritan Law. And even if you are covered, Good Samaritan Laws usually do not *EXEMPT *you from liability. They offer a _defense_ to liability claims which will _usually_ be accepted by a court, provided you acted in "good faith" and followed procedures as you had been trained.

Don't play doctor; don't play lawyer.


----------



## cenTiPede (Dec 5, 2016)

Thank you JimKE. And thank you for re-enforcing the idea that Florida is a crazy state... 

I would add that using that coke mirror you have stashed is a good way to find out if they breathing or not. Just start hitting it with a piece of metal and they will wake up pretty fast....


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

cenTiPede said:


> Thank you JimKE. And thank you for re-enforcing the idea that Florida is a crazy state...


We have our moments, but I don't think FL's Good Samaritan law is that different from other states.

The "good will" requirement of the law means that you are _not being compensated in any way_ for helping the person -- you're just helping them out of compassion or whatever. If a pax has an emergency in your car, you are being paid to transport them A to B -- so Good Samaritan does not apply.

However, if you stop at a traffic accident and help someone (not on a ride), you are not being compensated and would be covered. If your pax has an emergency, I'm driving by Online but not on a ride and you flag me down, I am covered because I'm not being compensated.

Like all things legal, you have to be aware of the details or you may be headed for trouble.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

The first thing you did when you couldn't detect a pulse is call LYFT? Lol 911 bud, gee clueless drivers are clearly the norm now. You get what you pay for.


----------



## Lost in the Ozone (Jul 13, 2016)

Lost in the Ozone said:


> The femoral artery inside the upper thigh is a good spot for passed out female passengers.


I wouldn't check a guy there. He might wake up and misunderstand your intentions.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Lost in the Ozone said:


> I wouldn't check a guy there. He might wake up and misunderstand your intentions.


And a woman wouldn't?


----------

